# Des Moines, IA - Heartland Regional Championships



## VeganCuber (Jul 5, 2017)

Register

IN ORDER TO BE ELIGIBLE FOR REGIONAL TITLES, PLEASE READ EVERYTHING BELOW.

This Competition will have Regional Titles for these States in the USA.
- Colorado
- Iowa
- Kansas
- Minnesota
- Missouri
- Nebraska
- North Dakota
- South Dakota

The top 3 finishers for each event from these states will be recognized with a Regional Award and Title.

To be eligible to win these titles, you must claim your residency in one of these states before August 1st. To do this, you must provide proof of one of the following:


The competitor's driver's license, passport, or state ID from an eligible state. (This option required for competitors 18 and older.)
A current (2016-17) school ID with parent/guardian's driver's license, passport, or state ID from an eligible state.
Please email clear scans/pictures of the necessary information to email [email protected] and we will confirm with you that you are placed on the eligibility list for Heartland Champion titles.

Any competitor found to be falsifying this information to become eligible for a title may be barred from earning future regional titles.


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 5, 2017)

There's probably worse than a 1/1000 chance I could go, but it's in Iowa, and no Wisconsin or Illinois?


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 5, 2017)

Well, I'll be going on a camping trip then. ;(


----------



## ARandomCuber (Jul 13, 2017)

I can't go, but next time they do a Heartland Championship, they should include Illinois!


----------



## weatherman223 (Jul 15, 2017)

I can't go cause its a 9 hour drive from Colorado


----------



## js5752 (Jul 15, 2017)

I agree, Illinois should be included.


----------



## cubing master (Jul 15, 2017)

Ya, I don't know why they didn't include Illinois or Wisconsin, I think they should have. It doesn't affect me though because I live in Iowa


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 15, 2017)

Don't include Illinois because I think they have fast people


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 15, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Don't include Illinois because I think they have fast people


John Brechon is really the only fast one tho...? Minnesota has the fast ones (Chris, Kennan, Walker)

I'll mimic everyone elses statements. Even though I'm not going, they should have included Illinois and Wisconsin. I'm curious of they're reason for not doing so.

And why don't they have a round of Feet and Clock? What is with comps not having those events?


----------



## qaz (Jul 15, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> John Brechon is really the only fast one tho...? Minnesota has the fast ones (Chris, Kennan, Walker)
> 
> I'll mimic everyone elses statements. Even though I'm not going, they should have included Illinois and Wisconsin. I'm curious of they're reason for not doing so.
> 
> And why don't they have a round of Feet and Clock? What is with comps not having those events?


There is a round of clock, feet and 4BLD are the missing events


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 15, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> John Brechon is really the only fast one tho...? Minnesota has the fast ones (Chris, Kennan, Walker)
> 
> I'll mimic everyone elses statements. Even though I'm not going, they should have included Illinois and Wisconsin. I'm curious of they're reason for not doing so.
> 
> And why don't they have a round of Feet and Clock? What is with comps not having those events?


yeah nvm John Brechon is slow


----------



## ARandomCuber (Jul 23, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Don't include Illinois because I think they have fast people


We only have John Brechon, Noah Simcox, and TehCubeGirl. If you have a sub-10 single, you are top 10 in state.


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm not going, but why no Wisconsin? Also, can you have three rounds of feet? Thx


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 24, 2017)

I have heard there were plans for a Great Lakes Regional that would have included WI/IL, but those fell through for this year.


----------



## qaz (Jul 26, 2017)

I have a bunch of puzzles that I want to get rid of so if anyone going to this comp is interested in any of them PM me and we can talk about price. Most will be quite cheap.



Spoiler: List



WitEden 2x2 (Black)
Dayan Zhanchi 55mm (Black)
Moyu WeiSu 4x4 (White)
Shengshou 5x5 (White)
Shengshou 7x7 (White)
Shengshou Mini 7x7 (White)
Shengshou 8x8 (White)
Shengshou 9x9 (White)
Moyu Huachuang 5x5 (Black)
Rubik's Void Cube (Black)
CubeTwist Square-1 (White)
QJ Tiled Megaminx (Black)
Calvin's Puzzle Square-1 (Black)
LanLan 3x3x2 (Black)
Cube4You 3x3x4 (Black)
Cube4You 3x3x5 (Black)
TomZ 4x4x6 (Black)
Meffert's Gear Cube (Black)
Meffert's Pyraminx Crystal (Black)
LanLan Rex Cube (Black)
Dayan Wheel of Wisdom (Stickerless)
Calvin's Puzzle Hexaminx (Black)
mf8 Master Kilominx (Stickerless)


----------



## Bob (Jul 26, 2017)

Kit Clement said:


> I have heard there were plans for a Great Lakes Regional that would have included WI/IL, but those fell through for this year.


Maybe next year?


----------

